# ISPConfig als SMPT-Server (?) nutzen?



## z400 (20. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen 

Hab das ne Frage. Und zwar würde ich gerne ISPConfig auf
einem 2. Server nutzen. Für die Webverwaltung (also Homepage) ist das
ja kein Problem. Nun aber: Ich würde gerne Mails die ankommen, scannen (Viren), auf Spam überprüfen, und dann per Dyndns-MX-Eintrag an einen Exchange-Server weitereiten. Ist das so mit ISPConfig möglich?
Das wäre super wenn mir jemand diesbezüglich nen Tip gebe könnte...


Danke schonmal vorab.


----------



## markusm (20. März 2008)

moin,

grundsätzlich ist es egal, ob du web oder smtp-domains mit ispconfig verwaltets, solange du zugriff auf die dns-records hast. warum lässt du den exchange die mails nicht via pop abrufen? 
wenn du weiterleiten  willst kannst du (bei postfix) einen relayhost angeben (da den  dyndns eintragen), vergibts dir aber die möglichkeit, den ispconfig-server als mailserver ausgehend zu nutzen, und der exchange wird mit der dyndns-geschichte probleme beim versand bekommen. 

markus



Zitat von z400:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> ja kein Problem. Nun aber: Ich würde gerne Mails die ankommen, scannen (Viren), auf Spam überprüfen, und dann per Dyndns-MX-Eintrag an einen Exchange-Server weitereiten. Ist das so mit ISPConfig möglich?
> Das wäre super wenn mir jemand diesbezüglich nen Tip gebe könnte...
> ...


----------



## z400 (21. März 2008)

Das ich die Möglichkeit mit nem Pop3-Connector habe, weiss ich.
Aber das ist ja ne totale Krücke. Und führt doch das ein oder andere Mal zu Fehlern. Desswegen wäre mir eine SMTP-Lösung wesentlich lieber.



> ...und der exchange wird mit der dyndns-geschichte probleme beim
> versand bekommen


Klaro. Desshalb würde ich auf dem ISPConfig Server ein gemeinsames Pop3 Postfach für den Versand anlegen wollen.

Also gibts da mit ISPConfig keine Möglichkeit?!


----------



## markusm (21. März 2008)

Zitat von z400:


> Das ich die Möglichkeit mit nem Pop3-Connector habe, weiss ich.
> Aber das ist ja ne totale Krücke. Und führt doch das ein oder andere Mal zu Fehlern. Desswegen wäre mir eine SMTP-Lösung wesentlich lieber.



niemnad, der geld für nen exchange, sei es auf dem server oder im sbs integriert, ausgegeben hat nimmt den integrierten popconnector, sondern den: http://www.christensen-software.com/popcon.htm

rennt, super logs, kinderleicht einzurichten, netter support. 




Zitat von z400:


> Klaro. Desshalb würde ich auf dem ISPConfig Server ein gemeinsames Pop3 Postfach für den Versand anlegen wollen.
> 
> Also gibts da mit ISPConfig keine Möglichkeit?!



ich verstehe nicht so ganz was du versuchsts aufzubauen, vielleicht kannst du mir erklären, warum du das genau so machen willst. 

tausende installationen funktionieren mit einem mailserver im netz und einem lokalen, ob sie nun exchange, ox, collax, ken, david, hamster oder wie auch immer heissen, und laufen perfekt in der kombo mailserver im netz (ispc), lokaler holt per poip ab und sendet via ispc als relayhost. man muss das netz nicht aufmachen, und wenn die dyndns mal nicht erreichbar ist nervt der mailserver nicht mit unzustellbarkeitsmails, sondern legt die mails brav ab, bis der nexte abruf per pop kommt. 

in deiner lösung sehe ich folgende probleme: 
- weiterer relayhost nötig (der ipsc hat ja den exchange als relayhost, fällt also zum weitersenden aus)
- exchange hängt direkt am netz => administratiosnaufwand für firewall nöitg (nein, ein dsl-router ist KEINE firewall) 
- probleme mit unzustellbaren mails, wenn dyndns / exchange mal nicht erreichbar ist
- exchange-smtp-debugging ... für die füße. es geht, ist aber nervig



markus


----------

